
ShareLaTeX is joining Overleaf - matthewmacleod
https://www.overleaf.com/blog/518-exciting-news-sharelatex-is-joining-overleaf
======
sonofaragorn
I've only ever used Overleaf and absolutely love it, so I'm happy ShareLaTeX
is the one being absorbed and not the other way around.

Hopefully this will help improve the experience even further!

~~~
varunagrawal
I don't believe it is an absorption or merger. It seems more like a strategic
partnership.

------
freyfogle
Related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14813511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14813511)

